# TORO 526 opinions



## Mxkop (3 mo ago)

I have a chance to pickup a 526 model for next to nothing. It is in good working order. I need it to clear pathways on a lawn and for clearing a blue stone sidewalk in Upstate NY. Wondering if anyone has an opinion or experience with the 526 I realize it is nearly 50 years old, but wonder if its worth my time and energy or should I be looking for a newer unit?

Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Mxkop said:


> I have a chance to pickup a 526 model for next to nothing. It is in good working order. I need it to clear pathways on a lawn and for clearing a blue stone sidewalk in Upstate NY. Wondering if anyone has an opinion or experience with the 526 I realize it is nearly 50 years old, but wonder if its worth my time and energy or should I be looking for a newer unit?


Assuming "next to nothing" and "good working order", I'd say go for it!

Here's your manual:


https://manualzz.com/download/52618335


----------



## Mxkop (3 mo ago)

tabora said:


> Assuming "next to nothing" and "good working order", I'd say go for it!
> 
> Here's your manual:
> 
> ...



$50. I'm calling that next to nothing for a machine in good working condition. Just don't want to bring home a pile of scrap!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Don't you already have a thread going on this? ......


----------

